# Audio Development ESA Bass & Vipera F6



## mitsukid (Apr 17, 2012)

A short review of the Audio Development ESA Bass & Vipera F6 midbass speakers: 

Before using the AD speakers, I had a pair of Dynaudio 650s in each door powered by a Brax Matrix MX4 with two channels bridged to each pair. They were in a 3-way setup with a band pass of around 80-450 Hz. 

In a quest for increased low-end midbass with the special requirement of maintaining composure at high volume levels, and after discussing my goal with Jerry Niebur of High Definition Mobile Audio and Emilios Mandalios of Audio Excellent, I first purchased a pair of the Vipera F6.

The F6 has a Xmax listed as plus or minus 13mm. It definitely provided the low-end midbass I was looking for, and performed very well at high volume levels with a high pass as low as 55-60 Hz. It is, however, more of a subwoofer than a true midbass, and was not as detailed and articulate as the 650.

I then decided to try the AD ESA Bass which is more of a true midbass. Immediately after installing them, I noticed the return of the detail I had with the 650. The ESA was smooth and articulate and very comparable - if not better than - the 650 in the 80-450 Hz range. Below 80 Hz, I feel like the ESA produces more output with more control at high volume levels. I currently have them on a high pass of 65 Hz.

The face of the ESA and F6 look very similar. The ESA is on the right at the front of the door, the F6 on the left. Sorry I don't have any pics of the rear of the speakers right now to post. 

The ESA and F6 are currently on the same channel. I know this is not ideal, but they actually sound quite good this way after some tuning with a Helix DSP Pro. I hope to run a 4-way setup soon with each on its own channel.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great review of fantastic speakers.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I cannot find a website for Audio Development. Is there one?


----------



## mitsukid (Apr 17, 2012)

edouble101 said:


> I cannot find a website for Audio Development. Is there one?



You can download their catalog here:
LABORATORIO AUDIO

And they have a Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/AD-Audio-Development-714460858620212/


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

edouble101 said:


> I cannot find a website for Audio Development. Is there one?


LABORATORIO AUDIO

http://www.audioexcellent.com/audio


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mitsukid said:


> You can download their catalog here:
> LABORATORIO AUDIO
> 
> And they have a Facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/AD-Audio-Development-714460858620212/





SQ_TSX said:


> LABORATORIO AUDIO
> 
> Audio Excellent distributors Atoll Electronics Atohm and Sinfoni Audio


Thank you


----------



## mitsukid (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think the ESA Bass is in their catalog. Here is some info I have on it.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like you need a sub that can play higher


----------



## mitsukid (Apr 17, 2012)

DC/Hertz said:


> Sounds like you need a sub that can play higher


I currently have two IDMAX 15s in a vented push-pull enclosure band-passed at 27 - 80 Hz. They have a reputation for performing very well at higher frequencies and that has been my experience as well.

The primary issue was at high volume levels. I like to listen to music often at very high volume. The 650s are great, but in my opionion, they just don't perform as well at the very higher volume levels like the ADs do, and the ESA Bass may actually sound a little better than the 650 in some aspects at lower volume levels as well.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

How much do the ESAs cost?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Fan of the W series, in fact I have a pair of the 5 1/4's still uninstalled and waiting for a good excuse to use them.

edit: called the "100 series"


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The ESA Bass (6.5") drivers run $1299/pair.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Niebur3 said:


> The ESA Bass (6.5") drivers run $1299/pair.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, far out of my range too. But AD's lower end is still amazing. Neibur, share the going rates of the lower lines if you don't mind.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> Yeah, far out of my range too. But AD's lower end is still amazing. Neibur, share the going rates of the lower lines if you don't mind.


Ask, and you shall receive!!!! 

Edit: Damn, it didn't work. Let me try again.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It should be there now.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I will admit to you now, I much-preferred the price I paid used (partially used) from a fellow DIYMA member. They are nice but I'd have a hard time with W600's costing in the $500's.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy crap! TWO F6s in the doors! Those are some seriously impressive speakers and just one set in my Audi slammed hard and with a heavily deadened door still would flex the outer skin.

Great speakers. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

Curious about both of these drivers... leaning towards the F6's for MB duty now.. was going to do an 8", but going to stick with the 6.5" size...

I have owned both the E650 and GB60 drivers, as well as a few others that are comparable... 

I felt the E650 was definitely lacking in the midbass frequencies compared to the GB60's..

For this reason I will likely go back to GB60's, but I'm really intrigued by the F6's. I guess I will just have to get a pair and try them out... I'm sure the detail and tonal accuracy is likely similar between the GB and the Vipera line, but I'll have a bit more oomph, especially in the 55-200hZ area... I'd be running them from 50-400 or so... still uncertain about keeping them IB in my doors or having a custom sealed enclosure fabbed up for them there... 

Anyway, thanks for the review!


----------

